# What is the best Wireless router for home use



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a few wireless problems where my reception degrades. I have installed a Linksys 802.11 G with speed booster router hoping to increase the speed and range. It does appear to be faster, but the range is the same. I read in some reports that the range should be slightly better than 802.11 a and b. 

So I decided to get a linksys range extender and I am not having much luck improving the range, and it does cause some computers to loose access to the router, so I have to dissable the line and enable again for that computer to work with the extender.

Can some one recommend a better router that has good range.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Someone else may have a different answer, but what I understand is that the range is affected more by the attributes of a/b/g, and not by a particular brand. The chart will show you the pluses and minuses of the option. To extend range it does not look like 802.11a is going to do you any good.

What I would do is use a Linksys WAP11 as a repeater. 
You can look at the description here


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

For the best range, get 802.11n equipment (routers and cards are best, just routers are still a help). It's called pre-n because the standard isn't finalized yet.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Pre-N is supposed to be real nice. Only a couple companies make the equipment right now though. I have a Linksys WRT54G. I am not very happy. I Only use it now for my work laptop and visiting friends. Pn my primary workstations, I got cheesed and just ran cat5 to them. Constant dropouts from the router. I tried several things to correct. I bought the high gain antennas, really helped with range but not with the random dropouts. I dumped all the 2.4 GHz cordless phones in my house cause you would make a phone call and kill the network link. Like I said I ended up running hardline ethernets. 

On a second note we use the Cisco Aironets at the office. Wow those babies are great. I can even use my PC in the elevator....I know, don't ask.  But I can probably imagine they are not very cheap.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

No, the Cisco Aironet isn't cheap. Also, your office probably has lots of them buried in the ceiling running on power over ethernet, etc.

And the Linksys stuff (and D-Link) isn't great in my book. I have a Motorola WR850G and I like it.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I just got the WRT54G and like it. I have a 2600 sq. ft. house, and it covers it just fine. When I get moved the church and parsonage will be right next door to each other. I'm wondering if I will be able to pick up my home network in my office. I might try using access points as repeaters myself.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Jason mentioned his cordless phones causing droupouts. I think that's the key.

You're range could be getting beat by interference. Cordless phones can suck bandwidth even if they are not being used (that's how they know when they are out of range).

2.4 gig is very crowded. You could try unplugging your cordless phones.

I have a USR 802.11g router.

I was also having dropout problems.

I changed the channel select from auto to manual, and worked my way through the channels till I found one that is tolerable. The signal strength still jumps around a lot, but no longer drops out.

I can get from the office (2nd floor), to the basement ok.

802.11a might actually be better because of the lack of interference. You could also try to grab the 900 Mhz phone from the closet and blow the dust off. I find mine works very well now that everyone has jumped to 2.4 and 5.8 gig.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I use two WRT54GS routers utilizing WDS to join the upstairs and downstairs of my houses. After upgrading to Freeman firmware, haven't had any problems at all, and that is with using WPA-AES. The key was to find a free channel. The default channel, usually 6, was very crowed. When I hooked up my upstairs router, it could see no less then 6 other wireless networks at that same channel. I ended up switching over to channel 13 (but don't tell the FCC I'm using it  )


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

802.11n isn't a standard yet and things could change, so either wait, or get 802.11g. Pre-N is not upgradeable to the new standard whenever it comes out, so don't be mislead. Big article about it today in the tech headlines. It's fine, just don't think it will be compliant with any eventual n standard.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

I hate my NetGear router. FYI!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I use the same one Mark has, the Moto WR850G. Between that and the Moto Wireless PCI card my total cost was under $100 at Walmart, later on I bought a Motorola Wireless Print Server from RatShack. My computers are only feet a part so I have no problem with speed or range, with my Pocket PC I can be pretty much anywhere on my property and get a signal. The PDA has integrated wireless B and internet surfing is pretty quick and so is file transfer. I can be outside and have the Pocket PC hooked up to my boombox, access my MP3 library that’s stored on my newer desktop. I copy about 125MB worth of MP3s on to an SD card over wireless B and it takes about 3 minutes.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

My Dlink router and dlink laptop card work perfectly and installed quickly and easily. Couldn't be more happy with them.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

cdru said:


> I use two WRT54GS routers utilizing WDS to join the upstairs and downstairs of my houses. After upgrading to Freeman firmware, haven't had any problems at all, and that is with using WPA-AES. The key was to find a free channel. The default channel, usually 6, was very crowed. When I hooked up my upstairs router, it could see no less then 6 other wireless networks at that same channel. I ended up switching over to channel 13 (but don't tell the FCC I'm using it  )


I did something similar to what cdru did. Like Jason said above, I was having lots of drop-outs with my Linksys WRT54G and interference from neighboring Access Points (APs) which I couldn't correct by switching channels.

I purchased the Linksys WAP54G AP and configured its settings but using Linksys firmware to make it a Repeater. It repeats the WRT54G signal. Now, I have great coverage in my house and drop-outs are much more infrequent and only last a few seconds before auto-reconnect. Both of these APs use WEP security; there is a firmware upgrade from Linksys for the WAP54G that might allow me to use WPA, but I am too chicken to change my settings because everything is working sweet in this setup :grin: . For me, WEP encryption, plus MAC filtering, limiting DHCP users and changing my WEP key regularly is more than enough to protect my little network.

One other thing, I saw a significant decrease in drop-outs and overall better signal stability after I upgraded to Windows SP2 last year. Also, I am letting the Linksys software manage my wireless connection, not Windows, go figure.

You may also want to consider this new Linksys wireless router WRT54GX that uses something called MIMO technology (Multiple In, Multiple Out) to double its radio coverage. It's pretty funky looking, but it may be love at first sight for some users. :cuttle:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Bogy said:


> I just got the WRT54G and like it. I have a 2600 sq. ft. house, and it covers it just fine. When I get moved the church and parsonage will be right next door to each other. I'm wondering if I will be able to pick up my home network in my office. I might try using access points as repeaters myself.


Bogy, I added the high gain antennas. And my Router is in my basement. I can use my laptop at my neighbors house 2 houses down. So if you add the antennas and you have a decent access card, then I do not see this being a problem.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Had lots of problems with an older technology Linksys. WAP=11, I believe it was. I added a WRT54G and the larger antennas. Mounted it high near the ceiling and all my devices work fine now. Only one problem: It tends to lock up needing a power cord reboot anytime I do a sustained upload longer than 11 minutes. This happens whether the connection is via wireless or whether it's hardwire. When I need to do those long uploads, I disconnect the router and attach a clean computer to the cable modem direct for that purpose.
Besides that problem the WRT54G has solved all my connection issues I had with one laptop and my PDA. The coverage is throughout the house with no dead zones. I also have one 2.4Ghz phone but haven't had a problem.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I have the same Linksys WRT54G router you have all been talking about, but it's apparently "Version 2". We've never had a problem with it, and have used it with two different laptops that had built-in wireless modems. We can use it all the way to the back of the lot, upstairs, in the basement, and still no problems whatsoever. I guess this is an instance where my mileage has varied. 

I do have a 2.4 gHz cordless phone that clicks a lot, drives me insane! :flaiming (DH never seems to notice. :shrug: ) Could this have anything to do with my router?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> Had lots of problems with an older technology Linksys. WAP=11, I believe it was. I added a WRT54G and the larger antennas. Mounted it high near the ceiling and all my devices work fine now. Only one problem: It tends to lock up needing a power cord reboot anytime I do a sustained upload longer than 11 minutes. This happens whether the connection is via wireless or whether it's hardwire. When I need to do those long uploads, I disconnect the router and attach a clean computer to the cable modem direct for that purpose.
> Besides that problem the WRT54G has solved all my connection issues I had with one laptop and my PDA. The coverage is throughout the house with no dead zones. I also have one 2.4Ghz phone but haven't had a problem.


Don, have you tried flashing the router's firmware? Since I have had mine there has been like 2 updates.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> I have the same Linksys WRT54G router you have all been talking about, but it's apparently "Version 2". We've never had a problem with it, and have used it with two different laptops that had built-in wireless modems. We can use it all the way to the back of the lot, upstairs, in the basement, and still no problems whatsoever. I guess this is an instance where my mileage has varied.
> 
> I do have a 2.4 gHz cordless phone that clicks a lot, drives me insane! :flaiming (DH never seems to notice. :shrug: ) Could this have anything to do with my router?


From my understanding there is a rev 2 and rev 4 of the WRT54G. I get this from the website when you choose which firmware to DL.

Clicking, yes definately a possibility. Now take that phone and put it near the laptop and see if your connection severs. My Panasonic 2.4G phone and my Lucent had to go. My wife would walk by with the phone while talking to a friend and I would loose my net connection. I ended up going to Lucent 5.8G phones. No more issues in that respect.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I guess, again my mileage has varied. How "near" the laptop would it have to be?  There have been numerous times when I would be sitting with the phone between my shoulder and ear, laptop in my lap :sure: chatting with you guys, when I was completely disinterested in hearing what the person on the other end of the line was saying. :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

That would have done it in my scenario.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Jason- Thanks for the tip. I will check out that new firmware and see if it fixes the hang up after 11 minutes of sustained uploading. Intermittent packet sends, works fine for weeks on end. But try to upload a 70Mb file and it chokes after 10-12 minutes.

I just verified the house phone is 2.4Ghz. We hardly ever use it as cellphones with all the free time has replaced our house phone but my wife's laptop in the Kitchen is sitting within 2 ft of the base station for the 2.4Ghz phone. Nobody has complained about losing connection. We are on channel 6 as well. Thanks to this thread, I will recall the solution if it becomes an issue.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Bogy, I added the high gain antennas. And my Router is in my basement. I can use my laptop at my neighbors house 2 houses down. So if you add the antennas and you have a decent access card, then I do not see this being a problem.


Jason, that is good news. I'll have the router on the first floor of the house, and may use an access point as a repeater if needed. I could put that in the master bedroom which is on the second floor. Or even better, we have a walk up attic. That should give me some decent coverage.  I am looking at picking up a couple of Tivos anyway, and wanted to network them. (Now everybody can tell me what a dumb idea THAT is. :lol: )

We have the whole house covered with 2.4 GHz phones, a base and I think five or six satellites. I have not noticed a problem so far, although the laptop will once in awhile tell me I am now connected to the network when I thought I already was. But I have never noticed noise or a problem connecting, at least not since I got the WRT54G.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Laverne said:


> I have the same Linksys WRT54G router you have all been talking about, but it's apparently "Version 2". We've never had a problem with it, and have used it with two different laptops that had built-in wireless modems. We can use it all the way to the back of the lot, upstairs, in the basement, and still no problems whatsoever. I guess this is an instance where my mileage has varied.
> 
> I* do have a 2.4 gHz cordless phone that clicks a lot, drives me insane! :flaiming (DH never seems to notice. :shrug: ) Could this have anything to do with my router? :confused*:


Oh...I have the same problem...It drives me nuts! It didn't start until I got My DSL hooked up with the wireless router/modem.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

JohnGfun said:


> Oh...I have the same problem...It drives me nuts! It didn't start until I got My DSL hooked up with the wireless router/modem.


As has been mentioned previously on this thread, another solution to 2.4 GHz interference on 802.11b and 802.11g APs is to use either a 900 MHz or a 5.8 GHz phone. Or, you could keep the 2.4 GHz cordless phone if you are _attached_ to it and swap out your AP for a 802.11a device that operates on the 5.8 GHz frequency.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I know...I actually picked up one yesterday...I was just relating to the situation.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

BuckeyeChris said:


> I did something similar to what cdru did. Like Jason said above, I was having lots of drop-outs with my Linksys WRT54G and interference from neighboring Access Points (APs) which I couldn't correct by switching channels.
> 
> I purchased the Linksys WAP54G AP and configured its settings but using Linksys firmware to make it a Repeater. It repeats the WRT54G signal. Now, I have great coverage in my house and drop-outs are much more infrequent and only last a few seconds before auto-reconnect. Both of these APs use WEP security; there is a firmware upgrade from Linksys for the WAP54G that might allow me to use WPA, but I am too chicken to change my settings because everything is working sweet in this setup :grin: . For me, WEP encryption, plus MAC filtering, limiting DHCP users and changing my WEP key regularly is more than enough to protect my little network.
> 
> ...


I went out an bought the WRT54GX router, it increased the range and speed, I still do have some dead spots in the house. But it is a very good improvement...Thanks for the help.

I do have one question....How do you define a router to be a repeater...?


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

socceteer said:


> I went out an bought the WRT54GX router, it increased the range and speed, I still do have some dead spots in the house. But it is a very good improvement...Thanks for the help.
> 
> I do have one question....How do you define a router to be a repeater...?


You're welcome! 

Actually, the wireless router isn't the one that's the repeater. It's the wireless access point (AP), such as the Linksys WAP54G, that is repeating the wireless router's signal. That difference is significant, as last I knew it to be true, you could only setup the WAP54G as a repeater with the Linksys WRT54G. I do not know if you can substitute the WRT54GX in this equation for the WRT54G. Also, both the WAP54G and WRT54G must have Linksys firmware version 2.02.2 for repeater capabilities.

I haven't verified what capabilities the WRT54GX has. Your best bet would be to ask the Linksys experts on the Linksys forum over at DSLReports.com if it can act as a repeater and/or a WDS device. A wireless distribution system (WDS) also extends the range of your wireless AP.

Hope this answers your question. Should you seriously think about acquiring both a WAP54G and WRT54G for setting up a repeater tandem, please drop me a Private Message on this Web site. I would be more than happy to go in further detail what configuration settings you need.

One other thing, even in my setup, I still experience some dead spots in my home. In fact, my basement has very poor coverage (my wireless APs are on the first floor where I my PC and laptop are used). Finally, if at all possible, have your wireless AP(s) as high up as possible, off the floor. I've heard some say that hanging the APs from the ceiling (not too attractive if not done tastefully) or placing them in the attic is ideal for maximum coverage.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I've heard some say that hanging the APs from the ceiling (not too attractive if not done tastefully) or placing them in the attic is ideal for maximum coverage.


Yep that's what we do at work. We have a wireless Ad Hoc network for our bar code scanning system. We have three access points in the plant and one on the office, all of then right next to out Nextel repeaters, mounted on the ceiling. A few of the employees on day shift are paranoid that the owner has bugs in the place monitoring our actions, and they think the APs and repeaters are actually a/v transmitting devices :lol:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

> I've heard some say that hanging the APs from the ceiling (not too attractive if not done tastefully) or placing them in the attic is ideal for maximum coverage.


Only if the antennas are configured for that position.

A regulat AP with it's "ears up" is best at the same level as the client.

I just installed a WRT54 on the second floor of a house, and at 50' but down one floor, and through one wall it was flaky getting to a Dell laptop with a built-in 802.11a/b/g. I locked both ends down to 802.11b 11Mbps, and now they run fine.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Actually, the wireless router isn't the one that's the repeater. It's the wireless access point (AP), such as the Linksys WAP54G, that is repeating the wireless router's signal. That difference is significant, as last I knew it to be true, you could only setup the WAP54G as a repeater with the Linksys WRT54G. I do not know if you can substitute the WRT54GX in this equation for the WRT54G. Also, both the WAP54G and WRT54G must have Linksys firmware version 2.02.2 for repeater capabilities.


Chris, thanks for this post. Made a decision for me, possibly. I mentioned earlier that I got a WRT54G. I'm waiting to see what kind of coverage I get in my new house, a great big old place, 2 stories, walk up attic and walk out basement, plus I want to be able to connect with my laptop next door in my church office. I have a WAP11, and with those you have to have 2 WAP11s, one as the AP, and one as the repeater. Glad to hear that with the WRT54G I can use one WAP54G as a reapeater. I was wondering if I should see about picking up another WAP11, but if I just need one 54G I would rather do that and keep the speed up.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Lets see, how to explain this-
Repeaters don't work like access points or like cellphone towers. What a repeater does is use a sensitive receiver and and transmitter that is like a spring board for a signal that is way beyond reach of the main access point. WRT54G's are not repeaters. Linksys makes a repeater that works in combination with a WRT54G. It is called the WRE54G. When your laptop is beyond range, a repeater in the center between your laptop and the main access point gets the signal and retransmits it wirelessly back to the access point.
Another way to work is to use two or more access points that are connected by an ethernet cable. You install the second access point in a dead zone of the first AP. With this setup, you can NOT roam between access points as once you are locked to an access point, you will need to reconnect to see the other access point as you roam between them. If your situation is such that your stations are fixed, then a 2 or more access points hard wired to a central router may be better than a repeater. 
In my case I had my worst reception at poolside so I installed a 2nd AP at poolside. Since I booted up at poolside with a fairly fixed position, it wasn't a problem until I bought the PDA last year and now desired to roam. I first tried a repeater box from Linksys. It worked but I still had reliability issues and many dead spots. Next, I tried bigger antennas on the WRT54G. I mounted it high up and positioned the diversity antennas at right angles, and one vertical and one horizontal. Now I can roam all over the house, all over the yard and never lose connection.

Linksys repeater-
http://www.computers4sure.com/product.asp?productid=1895879&affid=10000483

Also see Linksys signal Booster WSB24

The WAP11 also offers now a quasi repeater mode where you can set up a remote area without cable. I have not tried this but it would be the thing to do if you have a long distance to go.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Chris, thanks for this post. Made a decision for me, possibly. I mentioned earlier that I got a WRT54G. I'm waiting to see what kind of coverage I get in my new house, a great big old place, 2 stories, walk up attic and walk out basement, plus I want to be able to connect with my laptop next door in my church office. I have a WAP11, and with those you have to have 2 WAP11s, one as the AP, and one as the repeater. Glad to hear that with the WRT54G I can use one WAP54G as a reapeater. I was wondering if I should see about picking up another WAP11, but if I just need one 54G I would rather do that and keep the speed up.


Glad to have helped. 

You said something interesting about wanting to keep the speed up when you add another repeater to your network. According to some smarter people than me over at DSLReports.com, thoroughput is cut in half in the WRT54G and WAP54G repeater setup, i.e., your theoretical speed of 54Mbps is cut in half to something like 27Mbps. This may also be true in any repeater setup. Perhaps DonLandis could confirm this.

Now, they say that won't affect your Internet connection since most traditional broadband connections are 500kps to 5Mbps. However, what it will affect are network connections between PCs on the same LAN, e.g., transferring files and sending print jobs. Still, even with reduced thoroughput, 802.11 g users will hardly notice the difference. Overall, I think most WiFi users including myself would sacrifice a little speed for a stable and strong connection.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Yep that's what we do at work. We have a wireless Ad Hoc network for our bar code scanning system. We have three access points in the plant and one on the office, all of then right next to out Nextel repeaters, mounted on the ceiling. A few of the employees on day shift are paranoid that the owner has bugs in the place monitoring our actions, and they think the APs and repeaters are actually a/v transmitting devices :lol:


Steve,
It would be just terrible and cruel of you, being that you are more tech savvy than your co-workers, if you were to reinforce their paranoia. Yes, that would be just awful.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"Perhaps DonLandis could confirm this"_

I only had the WRE54G for about a week when I took it back. What I discovered is a huge reduction in speed, tracking sometimes under 2Mbs. But, it could have been RFI from the phone, now that I've read the other thread. What I do know is that the current system I'm using with one AP and larger antennas works much better than the repeater concept. At least in this house it did.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Glad to have helped.
> 
> You said something interesting about wanting to keep the speed up when you add another repeater to your network. According to some smarter people than me over at DSLReports.com, thoroughput is cut in half in the WRT54G and WAP54G repeater setup, i.e., your theoretical speed of 54Mbps is cut in half to something like 27Mbps. This may also be true in any repeater setup. Perhaps DonLandis could confirm this.
> 
> Now, they say that won't affect your Internet connection since most traditional broadband connections are 500kps to 5Mbps. However, what it will affect are network connections between PCs on the same LAN, e.g., transferring files and sending print jobs. Still, even with reduced thoroughput, 802.11 g users will hardly notice the difference. Overall, I think most WiFi users including myself would sacrifice a little speed for a stable and strong connection.


Thanks Chris. As you said, the top speed for 802.11b still is far above what your internet speed is going to be anyway. And the reason I would like to keep the speed as high as possible is for file transfer. I want to be able to access files that are on my desktop at home, and use them at church, without having to fill up the laptop's hd with them. I haven't had a chance to check out the computer in my office yet, except to know that it is fairly new.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Don, have you tried flashing the router's firmware? Since I have had mine there has been like 2 updates.


With 1.2 G of uploads to do tonight, I decided to investigate your suggestion.

_"Firmware 4.00.7 released 4/26/2005
- Adds SecureEasySetup push button support
- Resolves large file transfer issues
- Resolves issue with enabling TKIP after enabling WEP
- Updated QoS features
- Resolves issues with multiple Access Restrictions policies
- Resolves issue where multicast breaks when MAC filter status changes
"_

Notice the second bulleted item! Yes it now works. The flash was easy and the upload task has been working non-stop. Too bad these guys at Linksys never answered my trouble ticket on this, but at least they did fix the problem.
Thanks much, Jason for your suggestion.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Note to all:

The "old" Linksys stuff like the USB11, BEFW11S4, etc. Now has HUGE rebates, and it ain't just one to a customer. After rebate, the WAP is $20 and the USB WNIC is $13.

Check out http://www.newegg.com for details.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Re: 2.4 GHz phone interference: I bought and returned 2 USR 802.11G wireless router/cardbus card kits before I discovered a post somewhere about 2.4 GHz phones interfering with wireless routers. Replaced my ATT 2.4 phones that I had bought only a few months prior to the routers with a Uniden 5.8 GHz phone system. No problems now , using a Netgear WGR614 router. Haven't replaced the stock antenna as yet, but may have to do so with forthcoming move. BTW -- check out www.hyperlinktech.com as a source of antennas and cables.


----------

